# Fake Wusthofs?



## chefinator (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello I recently received an order of wusthof knifes from cutleryandmore.com I ordered the 10 piece set in creme. When I got them I realized something I never noticed on Wusthofs before. All the knives had a number 14 under the symbol on the blade. Between the number and solingen Germany. The only knife that's different is the utility knife, which has a 10 but after solingen Germany. Does anyone know what the 14 and the 10 is about? Thank you


----------



## chefinator (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Also the engravings of their emblem and solingen Germany on the end of the handle, some are darker than others.


----------



## chefinator (Dec 10, 2012)

I was just informed the 14 is the new PEtec which means the edge is at a 14 degree angle now.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Are you sure it doesn't mean you will curse 14x before you switch to J-knives? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Seriously I used Germans for years and they still excel at many tasks. I sorely regret selling my 10" wide heavy Wustie.

Dave


----------



## chefinator (Dec 10, 2012)

Haha they are very nice. I guess, she only stated about the 14. I emailed wusthof and they still haven't gotten back to me. Do you know if cutleryandmore is a reliable dealer of wusthof knives? As for the different engravings on the handle she said they switched the applicator they were using to do it so it made it different... She said I can have a discount or return them. You'd think being a top of the line knife and company they would look at stuff like that..


----------



## chefinator (Dec 10, 2012)

Also that the 10 on the utility knife is in a total different place on the knife. Seems really odd


----------



## chefinator (Dec 10, 2012)

Just was informed by wusthof that the 14 and 10 are just production numbers... Weird how they would put it on different places on the blade. Also just in case anyone was wondering or for future reference cutleryandmore is a reliable dealer of wusthof knives.


----------



## sbro4630 (Dec 21, 2016)

I recently purchased a paring knife from eBay (new in box, 4066/9) and it doesn't match the one I have. Can't tell if Wusthof stopped caring about quality, they sell unmarked seconds, or there are counterfeits running around. The stamped "X50 Cr Mo 50" has been replaced with "200 years..." and there are significant changes to the blade and handle and a huge reduction in finishing quality. The blade is much thicker and a little shorter. In fact, the blade gets thicker as you move out from the bolster. The sharpened edge is uneven, and there is a small imperfection on the handle. The handle is also slightly curvier. I emailed Wusthof and have heard nothing.




  








IMG_1197.JPG




__
sbro4630


__
Dec 21, 2016


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

No offense intended, but the problem really is that you bought Wusty.  For $40 you could have had a Fujiwara FKM or Tojiro DP, amongst others, and for $60 you could really be style'n.

Who in the world would want to counterfeit wusty, of all knives?


----------

